# I've Got Termites In My Potted Plants



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

I want to be able to refresh and reuse this potting soil to grow vegetables. What can I use to kill the termites that will still render my soil safe?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

An oven at 250* will kill both insects and most bacteria


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/temperature-kill-seeds-82867.html


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Sterilizing your soil will also kill off any beneficial microorganisms that will be needed for converting organic matter into plant available chemicals needed for growth. You will need a plan to add some fresh ones and some more composted materials into the mix--depends on how hot it got and for how long.

geo


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dump the soil out onto a black plastic bag and spread it out so there are no clumps and it's just a thin layer. Let it set in the sun for a day or two. Termites and other creepy crawlies will leave.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

set the planter next to a red ant hill  ---next problem might be how to get rid of the red ants hehehe but the termites will surely be gone frever


----------

